
Hex Invaders - adamnemecek
http://www.hexinvaders.com
======
kghose
I kept saying "RGB, RGB" and got to level 4 before I was bored. I'm also color
blind, so I was thinking I'm gonna fail here, but it wasn't that bad, probably
because I wasn't distinguishing shades and such

~~~
Kiro
> I kept saying "RGB, RGB"

How does that help?

~~~
olalonde
I also did this. Helps remember the order of the colours (red, green, blue) in
the hexadecimal notation if it doesn't come naturally. FWIW, I've been using
this notation in CSS for over 10 years and I still couldn't visualise most of
the colours except the most obvious ones (e.g. FF0000). I wonder if it comes
naturally to some people.

------
christop
For a moment I thought part of the tutorial was missing, but the
"gameLegend.png" image shown at the end doesn't load so quickly due to being
1.8MB large; it can be optimised to 71kB.

------
Lerc
Arrgh, I'm not good under pressure. Got to level 7.

When I lost level 8 it said "You have completed Level 7" which is technically
true, but probably not what was intended.

------
jeorgun
Very fun! Made it to level 8 before my colorblindness got the better of me.

It's unusably slow under Safari (fine under Chrome); any idea why?

------
k_
I narrowly escaped death at level 9, and lost at level 10.

Could have completed level 10, maybe 11 with a little luck, without those lags
(mostly due to all those things running on my computer atm, so basically it's
mainly my fault) making the game ignore one click out of 3~4.

I'm a designer really used to RGB colors, btw. Nice & fun game, well polished!

------
tluyben2
Hmmm. I was hoping for a game where you had to solve puzzles by writing
assembler directly in hex (as many did in the 70s / 80s including me; I find
z80 hex codes still easier to work with).

------
jfarmer
The title music is awesome. I could listen to it all on its own. The in-game
music is tedious and I had to mute it after 5 seconds. :(

------
useflyer
I got to level 9, the difficulty escalates pretty quickly. I'm a designer, I'm
curious how the other members of my team do.

------
SchizoDuckie
Cool stuff :) Please disable text-selection on the page. playing with a
trackpad is hard!

------
acomjean
I like it. I'm awfull at remembering hex colors, so this is fun and learning.

------
amadeusw
I like it lots! Close shades of the same tint keep it challenging.

------
zirkonit
A short and fun game =) Visually a bit busy, though.

~~~
Lrigikithumer
What exactly do you mean? I didn't find anything on the screen too intense,
overwhelming or unnecessary.

